# Sony Online Entertainment offline



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Wie es aussieht, ist neben dem PSN nun auch Sony Online Entertainment offline. Wieder gibt es den Verdacht, das Kundeninformationen gestohlen wurden. Jetzt sind viele beliebte PC-Spiele wie Everquest 1&2, Star Wars Galaxies und weitere auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht mehr erreichbar. Welche Daten genau gestohlen sein könnten steht noch nicht fest.
Quelle: Station.com - Service Under Maintenance


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2011)

Habe zwar eine PS3 aber wwas ist denn Sony Online Enterteinmant ?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Tja pech gehabt


----------



## Resax (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Tja pech gehabt


 darf ich dich mal fragen was daran so witzig ist


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Ist wieder nur ein Hater, damit muß man leider leben.


----------



## Resax (2. Mai 2011)

solche unqualifizierten antworten und dann wieder das weinen anfangen wenn bei mindfactory und co daten gestohlen werden,
aber wenn es ein problem bei sony gibt natürlich freuen

PS: und ich habe keine Ps3


----------



## Forseti (2. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein Mitglied im SON, aber ich glaube es ist eine Plattform für PC Spiele. Muss gestehen, dass ich vorher noch nie auf der Seite war.


----------



## threader (2. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Tja pech gehabt



Was ist das für ein Betrag?


----------



## threader (2. Mai 2011)

Sony Online Entertainment ist der Service, welcher für Everquest, Everquest2, Everquest2 Extendet und so weiter zuständig ist. 
Keiner der Server ist im Moment erreichbar und somit ist das komplette Everquestuniversum down... 

Sony Online Entertainment






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

JA ist ja gut, ich habe das für SONY geschrieben und nicht für die armen USER! 

Hoffe die entschädigen euch, mein Vater hat schliesslich auch ne PS 3 auf der ich ab und zu gezockt habe

Nur Sony ist selberschuld sich mit Anonymus anzulegen, das weiss doch wirklich jeder!


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Das mit dem PSN war nicht Anno, hab ich grad vorhin gelesen und was für ein Problem hier vorliegt, wissen wir noch nicht.


----------



## Schokomonster (2. Mai 2011)

SOE ist doch ein Entwickler? 
OGDB - Firmenübersicht: SONY Online Entertainment, Inc.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Was dann? Eigenmächtige Anhänger dieser oder wer? 

Nur komisch häufen sich die Ereignisse bei Sony derart..


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht war's nur Zufall, dass Hacker grade bei Sony ne Schwachstelle gefunden haben, vielleicht suchen sie auch schon bei Xbox Live, oder anderen. 
Das wird in Zukunft noch ein großes Problem für alle werden, aber wer es war, wissen sie noch nicht, nur Anno soll's nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja das stimmt, Steam kann einem auch Sorgen machen! Die Internetkriminalität wird noch dermassen unterschätzt..
Hoffe da verbessert sich deutlich was! Aber solche Dienste wie eben Steam sind da eher ein Rückschritt..


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Nicht unbedingt. 
Physische Datenträger werden mit der Zeit verschwinden, das ist halt mal so. 
Hat Vorteile, aber kann auch gravierende Nachteile mit sich bringen.


----------



## Resax (2. Mai 2011)

beitrag fehlerhaft(meiner)


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

Verstehe nur nicht warum das so sein muss, ich will meine Daten auf meinem Datenträger, auch wenn ich dafür ne SSD, HD oder was auch immer kaufen muss, das ist mir das Geld wert..
diese Entwicklung gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, da kann ich mir ja gleich ne Konsole kaufen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Du brauchst bei Steam auch eine HD/SSD. 
Vielleicht redest du grade von Streaming, aber das gibt es nicht auf Konsole.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (2. Mai 2011)

Aber Steam oder XBoxLive machen abhängig und schränken ein und wenn Steam nicht mehr läuft, laufen auch Steam-Spiele nicht mehr.
*Darkfleet85* möchte freie Software und keine Drittanbieter, die sich zwischen Spieler und Spieleentwickler quasi einen Platz erzwingen.
Ich denke, so war´s gemeint oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (2. Mai 2011)

Ja, aber die Mehrheit entscheidet das und nicht er.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Mai 2011)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Aber Steam oder XBoxLive machen abhängig und schränken ein und wenn Steam nicht mehr läuft, laufen auch Steam-Spiele nicht mehr.
> *Darkfleet85* möchte freie Software und keine Drittanbieter, die sich zwischen Spieler und Spieleentwickler quasi einen Platz erzwingen.
> Ich denke, so war´s gemeint oder?


 
Ja genau, den dies ist für uns kein Vorteil nur ein denkwürdiger "Kopierschutz"

@Nailgun, leider ja , Wobei die Mehrheit, eher die stimmkräftigen und das sind wohl nicht die USER, oder hat dich jemand gefragt ob dus willst oder nicht?


----------



## Memphys (2. Mai 2011)

Der einzige Grudn warum Steam weiterbesteht ist doch eh das es als Kopierschutz fungiert (was ziemlich lächerlich ist). Das will doch kein User.


----------



## El Sativa (2. Mai 2011)

hey, ich wollt auch grad ne runde über sony lachen, hab dann aber irgendwo das wort "steam" gelesen. mehr wie ein schmunzeln und ein unwohles gefühl blieb nicht. habe zwar keine daten meiner konten im netz liegen, aber wehe ne sau klaut mir bei steam die games.
is halt nicht wirklich lustig, wenn man bedenkt, das man selber ratzfatz nen opfer geworden ist. aber da ich im ersten moment auch nicht dran dachte, ging mein lacher schon in ordnung.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Steam besteht weiter, weil es eine grandiose Plattform ist, mit unglaublich billigen Preisen! Der Kopierschutz ist eher mangelhaft, so ziemlich jeder Steamworkstitel ist wohl pünktlich zum Release geknackt.

Btw. nutzt Steam "Steam Guard". Das macht es so gut wie unmöglich, den Acc zu stehlen.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Mai 2011)

Ich bin auch Kunde bei SOE und somit auch davon betroffen. 
Bin gespannt ob es bald Informationen gibt.


----------



## hfb (3. Mai 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt.
> Physische Datenträger werden mit der Zeit verschwinden, das ist halt mal so.
> Hat Vorteile, aber kann auch gravierende Nachteile mit sich bringen.


 
Glaube ich nicht. Es gibt noch genug Leute wie mich, die was in den Schrank stellen wollen.
Ich geb kein Geld aus für Spiele oder Musik oder Filme, die (gut, richtig: deren Datenträger) ich nicht anfassen kann.
Deshalb warte ich z.B immer noch auf die Ladenversion von Serious Sam Second Encounter HD.


----------



## slayerdaniel (3. Mai 2011)

nyso schrieb:


> Steam besteht weiter, weil es eine grandiose Plattform ist, mit unglaublich billigen Preisen! Der Kopierschutz ist eher mangelhaft, so ziemlich jeder Steamworkstitel ist wohl pünktlich zum Release geknackt.
> 
> Btw. nutzt Steam "Steam Guard". Das macht es so gut wie unmöglich, den Acc zu stehlen.


 
Die billigenen Preise siehst du aber tatsächlich nur in Aktionen, davon ab sind sie oft nen gutes Stück teurer als der Online-Retail-Markt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2011)

hfb schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Es gibt noch genug Leute wie mich, die was in den Schrank stellen wollen.
> Ich geb kein Geld aus für Spiele oder Musik oder Filme, die (gut, richtig: deren Datenträger) ich nicht anfassen kann.
> Deshalb warte ich z.B immer noch auf die Ladenversion von Serious Sam Second Encounter HD.


Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass es morgen schon so weit ist.


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> Die billigenen Preise siehst du aber tatsächlich nur in Aktionen, davon ab sind sie oft nen gutes Stück teurer als der Online-Retail-Markt.


 
Na und? Es sind fast täglich irgendwelche Aktionen, dazu die großen Sales. Man kommt garnicht hinter her mit Geld ausgeben^^ Außerdem kann man noch bei Steam UK kaufen, da spart man meist auch noch. Ich habe Crysis 2 zum Release für 33€ gehabt, und Pünktlich um 0 Uhr konnte ich losspielen.


----------



## frequence (3. Mai 2011)

Zitat GMX:

Unter den Datensätzen der Tochter Sony Online Entertainment könnten rund  12 700 Kreditkarten-Informationen und 10 700 Bankkonten-Daten von  Nutzern auch aus Deutschland und Österreich sein, wie der Konzern am  Dienstag mitteilte. Diese stammten aus einer "veralteten" Datenbank von  2007, hieß es. Mit dem PC-Spieledienst wären insgesamt mehr als 100  Millionen Kundenkonten bei Sony bei der Hacker-Attacke geknackt worden.
weiter lesen: Erneuter Datenklau bei Sony - GMX​


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Nur Sony ist selberschuld sich mit Anonymus anzulegen, das weiss doch wirklich jeder!


 
Das würd ich so unterschreiben.
Ist aber echt hart, da versucht sich ein großer Konzern gegen illegale Aktivitäten zu wehren und kriegt dermaßen eins auf die Fresse das er am Ende noch mehr Schaden hat. Heftig.
Wer sollte sonst Motive haben ganz Sony zu schikanieren?

P.S.: Hab zwar selber ne PS3, bin aber zum Glück noch nicht dazu gekommen mich im PSN anzumelden


----------



## biggiman (3. Mai 2011)

Was mich die ganze Zeit an dem SONY-Thema wundert ist dass wäre das mit STEAM passiert hätten hier alle geschimpft wie ein Rohrspatz.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Mai 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Das würd ich so unterschreiben.
> Ist aber echt hart, da versucht sich ein großer Konzern gegen illegale Aktivitäten zu wehren und kriegt dermaßen eins auf die Fresse das er am Ende noch mehr Schaden hat. Heftig.
> Wer sollte sonst Motive haben ganz Sony zu schikanieren?D



Es war nicht Anonymous. Darauf sind sie schon drauf gekommen.


----------



## canis lupus (3. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen im meinem Briefkasten gehabt:



> Kundendienst-Benachrichtigung
> 
> An alle Sony Online Entertainment Kunden:
> Die laufende Überwachung unseres Netzwerkes zur Abwehr illegaler Angriffe auf die Sony Online Entertainment Systeme hat ergeben, dass Hacker sich möglicherweise Zugang zu persönlichen Kundendaten auf den SOE-Systemen verschafft haben. Wir möchten Sie daher darüber informieren, dass die persönlichen Daten, die Sie uns im Zusammenhang mit Ihrem SOE-Account übermittelt haben, möglicherweise im Rahmen einer Cyber-Attacke entwendet wurden. Bei den möglicherweise entwendeten Daten handelt es sich um folgende Informationen, soweit wir diese von Ihnen erhalten haben: Name, Adresse (Stadt, Bundesland, Postleitzahl, Land), E-Mail-Adresse, Geschlecht, Geburtstag, Telefonnummer, Benutzername und gehaschtes Passwort. Kunden außerhalb der Vereinigten Staaten sollten beachten, dass uns darüber hinaus Anhaltspunkte dafür vorliegen, dass Daten aus einer nicht mehr aktuellen Datenbank aus dem Jahr 2007, die Kreditkarten- oder EC-Kartennummern mit entsprechenden Gültigkeitsdaten (nicht aber Kreditkarten-Sicherheitsnummern) von schätzungsweise 12.700 nicht-US Kunden enthält, betroffen sein könnten. Diese Datenbank enthält außerdem etwa 10.700 Lastschrifteinzugsdaten mit Kontonummern von Kunden aus Deutschland, Österreich, den Niederlanden und Spanien. Wir werden jeden der betroffenen Kunden in Kürze hierzu unterrichten.
> ...


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Es war nicht Anonymous. Darauf sind sie schon drauf gekommen.


 
Ok, aber wer sonst? Denn das ist ja wohl schon Datendiebstahl im sehr großen Stil.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Mai 2011)

Gute Frage, interessiert mich auch brennend.
Sony und das FBI wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Mai 2011)

AirKnight schrieb:


> Ok, aber wer sonst? Denn das ist ja wohl schon Datendiebstahl im sehr großen Stil.


 
Such dir einen der tausenden Internetkriminellen aus. Könnte von den russischen Internetkriminellen ausgehen, genau wie aus Nigeria etc. Die sind eh mit Betrügereien im Internet groß dabei. So etwas in der Art haben sie bisher noch nicht gemacht, aber jeder will ja "expandieren"  

Anonymus kann dafür verantwortlich sein, ist in meinen Augen aber eher unwahrscheinlich. Die Aktionen von denen sind normal eher auf große Öffentlichkeit angelegt. Hier hat man aber wohl erst nach Tagen/Wochen (Monaten?) gemerkt, das man gehackt wurde. Da ist NICHTS an die große Glocke gehängt worden.... Erst als Sony die Sache gemerkt hat, wurden die Server abgeschaltet, damit keine weiteren Angriffe stattfinden können.

Das hört sich absolut nicht nach Anonymus an. Klar kann es sein, dass das jemand gemacht hat, der auch bei Anonymus mit macht, aber das hat mit der Gruppe an sich nichts zu tun.

Wenn ein XY Parteimitglied einen erschießt, sagt man ja auch nicht, die Partei XY sind Verbrecher


----------



## weizenleiche (3. Mai 2011)

Ja das stimmt schon. Der erste Gedanke wenn man die News liest ist aber dennoch "Anonymous strikes back".
Dann warten wir mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt


----------



## nyso (3. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht ja auch wieder Chinesen? Die haben doch damals sogar Google geknackt, und China ist mit Japan eh nicht so dolle, da passt es doch nach der Katastrophe jetzt auch noch eine der größten Firmen Japans zu schwächen.


----------



## robsta (3. Mai 2011)

sony ist es aber auch selber Schuld 

Wer Wohnungen von armen usern durchsuchen läst sollte mit sowas rechnen.

Sony wird es noch viel schlimmer treffen als es jetzt bekannt ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2011)

Richtig und wenn bei dir zu Hause eingebrochen wird, bist du auch selbst schuld.


----------



## PurpleACE (3. Mai 2011)

Sagt mal denkt eigentlich jemand mal darüber nach warum Annon 100 Millionen Kundendaten klauen würde, um Sony zu schädigen? Passt für mich nicht wirklich zusammen, bin leider auch SOE Kunde, früher oder später scheints alle zu treffen die Online KK oder Bankdaten nutzen. Finds einfach nur Kacke und als bekennender VTler kann ich mir auch gut Vorstellen das da womöglich die neuen Cyberkriegsabteilungen der Regierungen beteiligt sein könnten.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Mai 2011)

ich hatte mir eigentlich fest vorgenommen, eine PS3 zu kaufen, aber wenn ich sehe, wie mit den Kundendaten umgegangen wird bin ich echt verunsichert. Muss ich mich beim PSN anmelden, um meine PS3 nutzen zu können, oder kann ich die PS3 kaufen, und erst in 3Monaten dort anmelden (online spielen ist erstmals nicht so wichtig). Ansonsten sagt mir eine PS3 schon zu, Bluray, sehr leise, meine PSP war auch schon super, die werde ich als Zweitcontroller benutzen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. Mai 2011)

Also mein Bruder hat eine PS3 und überhaupt kein Inet, also sollte es schon klappen.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Mai 2011)

ok, das ist schön zu wissen


----------



## danthe (3. Mai 2011)

Dass noch mehr Kundendaten weg sind, ist wirklich bitter. Bin glücklicherweise weder SOE noch PSN-Nutzer und auch wenn bei Sony fahrlässige Handlungen mit im Spiel waren, die man ihnen auch ganz klar ankreiden sollte, so habe ich doch ein wenig Mitleid mit Sony (in erster Linie aber natürlich mit den Usern!), die aktuellen Geschehnisse sind echt ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ich bin kein Sony-Fan und im Bereich des Konsolenmarkts fand ich Sonys Strategien der letzten Zeit nicht wirklich gut, aber nichtsdestoweniger muss man sagen, dass Sony den Markt bereichert. Wird ein harter Bissen für sie werden...


----------



## Dr.med.den.Rasen (3. Mai 2011)

Schade bin zwar Sony-Kunde aber nur bei nicht Spielekonsolen heißt Kamera und Kopfhörer,und ne PsP die will ich aber loswerden.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (4. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich dauert die Downtime nicht allzu lange. Will wieder DCUO spielen.
Die langen Wartungsarbeiten sind ein großer Schaden. Für Sony und auch für die Spieler.


----------



## threader (4. Mai 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dauert die Downtime nicht allzu lange. Will wieder DCUO spielen.
> Die langen Wartungsarbeiten sind ein großer Schaden. Für Sony und auch für die Spieler.


 
Wenn ich an die Raidforces Weltweit in EverQuest2 denke... liegt alles brach


----------



## Westfale_09 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich find das schon wieder lustig. Vorallem die Wiedergutmachungsaktion von Sony. So lächerlich. Nen Premium Freischaltungszeitraum von 30 Tagen oder 3 Monaten, weiß nicht mehr genau. Hm.. Ist nicht so pralle. Da gibt es andere Methoden die eventuell besser sind. Aber naja
Das wird ja noch ne Zeit dauern, wenn Sony ne Firma dafür engagiert


----------



## Leandros (5. Mai 2011)

Sie haben sich soebrn umbenannt, in "Sony Offline Entertainment".

BTT: Böse. Ich kenne allerdings nur 3 Spiele via SON. Gibt es mehr?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (5. Mai 2011)

Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Ich find das schon wieder lustig. Vorallem die Wiedergutmachungsaktion von Sony. So lächerlich. Nen Premium Freischaltungszeitraum von 30 Tagen oder 3 Monaten, weiß nicht mehr genau. Hm.. Ist nicht so pralle. Da gibt es andere Methoden die eventuell besser sind. Aber naja
> Das wird ja noch ne Zeit dauern, wenn Sony ne Firma dafür engagiert


 
Bei DCUO gibts 1 Monat spielzeit und 1 unnötige ingame Batmanmaske.
Das Monat ist das mindeste, aber die Maske hätten sie sich sparen können.


----------



## nyso (5. Mai 2011)

Naja, immerhin gibt es etwas für eure Daten, andere gucken in die Röhre

Mindfactory hat z.B. meine Daten verbummelt, und bis heute gabs nichtmal ein richtiges Statement dazu, nach einem halben Jahr oder so


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Mai 2011)

Es gilt wie immer: "Don't feed the troll" > Troll-Post + Antworten darauf entfernt.
*
B2T*


----------

